# Texas ICE bowl 2017! Picture HEAVY



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Interesting but productive weekend for both our guided and club hunts!

Breaking ice isn't something we're accustom to on the Texas coastal prairie, but that's exactly what we were doing this weekend. We had some GREAT shoots as you can see from the pictures. A couple hunts didn't go as well as we thought as the birds just rafted up on the roost in open water and didn't want to move. Might have been because when they did try and go anywhere and land they were sliding 20 yards on hard ice. They did move this afternoon once things thawed out and were buzzing around everywhere and it's very obvious new ducks have arrived.

Not going to hear any complaints from us as A LOT of birds(pintails and greenwings) have shown up over the last week thanks to the cold weather and full moon. Bunch of young snow geese have found there way to a couple of our properties as well. Should make for some great Ecaller hunts if they stick around!

We have some availability this week for both duck and goose hunts for anyone wanting in on the action.

-Season ends Jan 29th for ducks and specklebellies. 
-Crane season ends Jan. 22nd
-Ecaller snow goose season OPENS Jan. 30th

Upcoming openings:
DUCK
Jan. 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 21, 22
GOOSE
Jan. 12, 13, 17, 18, 22
CRANE
17-20, 22

To book or get more details, contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312 
Nick 979.240.1639
Please leave VM or text if we don't answer and we'll get back to you ASAP
[email protected]

Be sure to follow our social media platforms for daily reports and updates
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instgram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

